# Can anyone identify this Hamilton auto chrono 7750?



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello all!

Can anyone confirm the model and/or any other identifying information about the watch pictured below? (I don't own it-at least not yet.)









image source

It seems to be a Hamilton Khaki Field automatic chronograph, possibly model 3828, with a Valjoux/ETA 7750, but I understand it to be out of production as it's not among the current models, and I can hardly find any info about it online (though here is a nice writeup in French.)

Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide!

Cheers!


----------



## modgoldwing46 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hamilton 42MM Khaki Chronograph model #382827. This is the more sought after Valjoux 7750 movement, Circa 1999,Scratch proof Sapphire Crystal, 100 Meters Water Resistant.Can't find to much more info. Sorry and good luck! It's a very nice watch and would love to have one someday!


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you!

I can't help but notice a discrepancy though - the French writeup suggests it is 38mm and only 50m (5atm) water-resistant. I wonder if it's a differentiation among models?

Yeah, I've pretty much fallen head over heels for this one, for a number of reasons. I'm a poor grad student who has yet to spend more than $150 on a watch, but I'd happily do it if I could find one of these!

Cheers.


----------



## Lavaine (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd like a 38mm version of this watch for myself. I prefer the cleaner look without the day window.


----------



## modgoldwing46 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea, I think your right. The 42mm has the day/date and the 38mm just has the date. Still a very nice watch!


----------



## Steve356 (Apr 25, 2006)

This is actually a 40mm model. There were 36 and 42mm versions also. 42mm version has crown guards. Made with variety of dials and hands. 
The best Khaki-like modern chrono made if you ask me.


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, all!


----------



## devil*man (Oct 3, 2012)

Steve356 said:


> This is actually a 40mm model. There were 36 and 42mm versions also. 42mm version has crown guards. Made with variety of dials and hands.
> The best Khaki-like modern chrono made if you ask me.


The watch model number is H66416133 (steel bracelet model)
I have the 42mm version and it has day date window.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

I own a 42mm Khaki Field Auto Chrono with the navy blue dial and I love the style of it, very similar to a 7750 IWC, but much more affordable.


----------



## devil*man (Oct 3, 2012)

ChuckW said:


> I own a 42mm Khaki Field Auto Chrono with the navy blue dial and I love the style of it, very similar to a 7750 IWC, but much more affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clockspot (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, y'all! I should have posted to say, six months after I started looking, I finally saw one come up on eBay, and now I'm a proud owner. And agreed, the '90s ones look the best. They are somehow slightly more conservative and straightforward, and I really wanted one with white hands and figures.



I ended up replacing the hour/minute hands to be a bit longer (HAN-6730 here) and the date dial to be white on black (Auto/8065A here). Made for a really excellent flieger-style watch at a much smaller cost.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice! That is my favorite Hamilton chrono as well

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------

